# Lionhead/lionlop bunnies



## ladysown (Dec 18, 2012)

So I'm one of those odd duck of breeders who not only breeds rabbits but also engages in some rabbit rescue.

















I heard about some folks with rabbits they needed gone so I went there.

Found a kit with a badly broken leg that needed to be euthanize and three other kits.

They need homes. I am NOT keeping them. I had some youngsters lined up for them, but these kits are a bit larger than what I was led to believe and the youngsters want small bunnies.

Guesstimating they are 8-10 weeks old.

These kits will gain a size of 5-7 lbs based on size of parents. Parents will be staying here until the local rabbit rescue can take them on. BUT I can't keep these kits.

SO... if you are in Ontario, near London, and need a bunny... come down and get 'em. The local rescue is full up at the moment.

Selling for $10-15 each unless you can prove that you've had rabbits before and well know how to care for them.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

aww, what cuties! best of luck in finding a home for them


----------



## ladysown (Dec 20, 2012)

YEAH!!! the buck went to a highly experienced pet home today!!!  She has a love affair with lionheads so he'll be set for life.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 20, 2012)

:goodluck


----------



## ladysown (Dec 22, 2012)

I am happy to say these buns have all found new homes. Very delighted by that.


----------



## bhoffman (Dec 22, 2012)

Awww, if I didnt live in Saskatchewan, I would have taken one.. or two!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## wendymac (Dec 22, 2012)

Very cute!! I love the one with one ear up and one down....I think it adds "character". lol


----------



## ladysown (Dec 22, 2012)

Bhoffman......if you want the mom...and can figure a way to get her from Ontario to Saskatchewan.... I'd be absolutely delighted to send her your way.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ohh... I want the one pictured last! Too bad my hands are full...  Good luck finding homes for them, keep us updated!


----------



## bhoffman (Jan 13, 2013)

ladysown said:


> Bhoffman......if you want the mom...and can figure a way to get her from Ontario to Saskatchewan.... I'd be absolutely delighted to send her your way.



If you still have her I would love to figure out a way to get her here!!


----------



## ladysown (Jan 13, 2013)

these youngsters have found homes. momma will be looking for a home in about six weeks.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jan 14, 2013)

So cute. Congrats on finding most of them a home. Hopefully in six weeks time, Momma will find an excellant home. best of luck.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 14, 2013)

if she doesn't kindle by the 23rd she can leave earlier...she's acting preggers though...


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 14, 2013)

Ooh hopefully momma bunn can find a home in Saskatchewan....hint


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Cute little babies like that weren't going to last for long!


----------



## ladysown (Jan 30, 2013)

the doe has been rehomed. For all her acting preggers she was not.


----------

